# Anyone have any good recipes for abalone?



## currutia (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

In my culture it's really common to eat abalone served with 'salsa verde' usually parsley, onion, olive oil, lemon, salt and pepper.

Just wondering if anyone has any other yummy ways to serve it?

Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi. My mom used to own a rental house on Summerland Key in the Florida Keys. There was a restaurant called Monte's where we frequently enjoyed conch fritters. I think this would be a good preparation for abalone, too. 

The recipe wasn't posted very well, but you can put these two pages together to get it. 

Monte's Conch Fritters W/Mustard Sauce

Ingredients: http://www.epicurus.com/food/recipes/montes-conch-fritters-with-mustard-sauce/8862

Method : http://www.bigoven.com/recipe/montes-conch-fritters-wmustard-sauce/113265


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 11, 2015)

This is one of the best conch fritters I've ever had and we used to go to the Keys for long weekends a lot when DD was young and we had access to a company condo in the Middle Keys so it was convenient and not too long of a drive to even go to Key West for a day trip.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/favorite-conch-fritter-recipe-92150.html 

We use our homemade cocktail sauce.  Ketchup, lime juice, horseradish and a bit of Worcestershire. 

We use Joe's Stone Crabs mustard sauce recipe when we have stone crabs or want a mustard sauce to go with seafood, though it's actually pretty good with pretzels and other things as well. It's a nice mustardy flavor but not in your face with the mustard. 

How to Make Stone Crab Dipping Sauce, Joe's Way and the Dean Max Way | New Times Broward-Palm Beach

Just FYI, over the years I've learned that if I mix the dry mustard in with the liquid ingredients first it doesn't clump.  I start out with about half the cream called for and then add rest as necessary to get consistency I want since different brands of mayo may have slightly different thickness. 

If we make cracked conch or conch steaks, we try to soak in milk overnight (don't always remember, but as long as possible, at least 6 hours) and then bread it with either cracker meal or pankos depending on how much crunch we want.  

Craig has a pretty good ceviche as well but it's in his head so he'll have to post on that.  I'm sure it would work as well for abalone too.

It would probably be pretty good tenderized, marinated and grilled as well.  We bought a 5-pound box of conch not long ago and need to start using it up.  Might give grilled a try.  Probably use lime juice as a base for the marinade.


----------



## currutia (Nov 11, 2015)

Awesome! I like the idea of keeping it as minimal as possible, love the idea of simply grilling it, or even as a ceviche I never thought of that! How do you guys make your ceviche of conch? I'm sure it would work the same for abalone


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 12, 2015)

currutia said:


> Awesome! I like the idea of keeping it as minimal as possible, love the idea of simply grilling it, or even as a ceviche I never thought of that! How do you guys make your ceviche of conch? I'm sure it would work the same for abalone


 
My DH, Craig, will have to answer you but he's probably not going to be available for several days.  I know it had fresh chopped tomato, lime juice, onion, conch but other than that?  It's his recipe and he always makes it.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 12, 2015)

When I was in Chile I ate a lot of "Locos" My favorite dish was chupe de locos but they were also delicious served simply like in locos de mayo. 

Check out this blog it helped me a lot when I was in Chile. eatingchile.blogspot.com/2011/09/loco-over-locos-chilean-abalone.html


----------



## eranils31 (Nov 24, 2015)

*abalone stew*

Hi there, 

In the place i was born (Brittany/West of France) they prepared very simply(panfried ) with butter, garlic & chopped parsley.
But , in some families they have a different interesting way to prepare them.
If you may want to keep them for a long while:

-clean the abalones
- beat them wrapped in a cloth with a hammer or pastry roll until tenderized
- fill a glass jar with the abalone
- Fill the jar with white vineger, thyme leaves , bay leaves , sliced onions, salt , pepper and garlic .
-seal the jar and leave it in a cool dry place for at least two months

After that time , just open the jar and eat this pickle, it 's really good in a salad or on toasts and very tender ....

I do that during the abalone catching seaon so i can eat some all year round because in France we have a drastic legislation on this shellfish.

ELFRE@CH


----------

